
Balanced article on China – not all about authoritarianism and Uyghurs;) - robot_jackie
https://palladiummag.com/2019/10/11/the-american-dream-is-alive-in-china/
======
troydavis
Dupe, and the other user submitted it with an accurate title:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21229712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21229712)

